# Forge of Empires - Empfehlenswert?



## Tabascco (24. September 2013)

Moin Moin,

bin gerade von der Arbeit gekommen und wie Ihr meinem alten Threat entnehmen könnt, habe ich das GoT Game erstmal sausen lassen... also wieder auf der Suche nach einer Alternative.

Okay, es ist zwar was völlig anderes, aber habt Ihr schon Erfahrung mit Forge of Empires gesammelt? Ich erwarte jetzt nicht großartiges, aber nachdem GoT weggefallen ist suchtet es mir langsam nach was zum spielen 

Hab schon einige Testberichte (z.B. der hier) und YouTube Reviews (nochmal klicken ) durch, allerdings lege ich Wert auf die Meinung der Community und möchte daher auch hier nochmal fragen ob dieses Game empfehlenswert ist?

Irgendjemand hier der es zockt ?

LG Tabascco


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

naja, ich glaube da würde ich eher zu einem "richtigen" Spiel raten wie z.B. Anno oder Civ


----------



## Tabascco (24. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich glaube da würde ich eher zu einem "richtigen" Spiel raten wie z.B. Anno oder Civ


 
Hm ja.. hast ja recht, solange wie ich jetzt suche hätte ich vllt. einmal 60 € ausgeben sollen und mir ein richtiges Game zulegen.. :x


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2013)

60€ ? So viel kosten PC-Spiele an sich nie, außer Special Editions. Anno 2070 zB kriegst Du je nach dem, wo Du es kaufst, für ca 15-20€, und die Königsedition mit AddOn für ca 30-40€. Civilization 5 gibt es schon ab ca 10€. Und auch brandneue Games kosten bei Release an sich nicht über 50€, meist gibt es schnell Angebote für 39€.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2013)

vorallem wenn man nicht das Aktuelle Anno sondern den Mittelaltervorgänger nimmt wird´s nochmal billiger
Und ja, wer zahlt denn noch 60 Tacken für eine Nicht-CE?


----------



## Tabascco (25. September 2013)

WOW, ok, danke nochmal für die 2 Antworten... ich schau nachher mal nach dem Vorgänger von Anno, als CD-Key only sollte es dann ja nochmal günstiger sein


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2013)

Tabascco schrieb:


> WOW, ok, danke nochmal für die 2 Antworten... ich schau nachher mal nach dem Vorgänger von Anno, als CD-Key only sollte es dann ja nochmal günstiger sein


 
Du brauchst da an sich nicht extra das Risiko eines ggf. am Ende unseriösen Key-Kaufes einer ausländischen Version einzugehen. Anno 1701 gab es ich glaub in der vorletzten Ausgabe der PCGames sogar kostenlos dabei.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2013)

@tabascco:
was hast du denn überhaupt für 'nen rechner?


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du brauchst da an sich nicht extra das Risiko eines ggf. am Ende unseriösen Key-Kaufes einer ausländischen Version einzugehen. Anno 1701 gab es ich glaub in der vorletzten Ausgabe der PCGames sogar kostenlos dabei.


 
stimmt und da heute erst die 10/13 in den Laden kommt, könnten die Chancen gut stehen beim Kiosk noch ein Heft zu bekommen, einfach auch mal den Typ anquatschen


----------



## Tabascco (26. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @tabascco:
> was hast du denn überhaupt für 'nen rechner?


 
Hey Bonkic, steht in meinem Profil:



> Prozessor
> Intel Core i5
> 
> Mainboard
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2013)

Was für ne Grafikkarte isses denn genau? Könntest du zB mit GPU-Z nachsehen, wenn du das nicht weißt. Ist das ein Laptop oder PC?


----------

